# Freewebs is crap



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't know if its just me but freewebs sucks. Everytime I have to change something on my website it doesn't work and I have to redo the entire website. Is this just me are does it really suck that bad. I am trying to add new pictures and Remi to my site and when I go to put the new stuff on it doesnt show up and the only way I can get it to is to delete the entire page and start a new one. It really pisses me off cause it makes my life that much harder and is so time consuming


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

not to mention I have some really good new pictures I need to put up on every page I got some guess what that means I have to redo the whole website just to add photos


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Free Website Hosting - Tripod free website templates to make your own free website is awesome. Very easy and free. I have never tried freewebs though. Hmm... sorry you are having those issues.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I wonder if I could switch and still keep my web address the same lol. It use to not be that way it use to be quick and simple now it just sucks I don't know if its because alot of people use it or its just mine


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

that one has less space than the one im using right now. I get 45mg with freewebs for free that one has 25 and now that I think of it thats probably my problem haha


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I use freewebs and dont have a problem? I just use the site manager. Create new paragarphs for each dog.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Well I found my problem I am out of space. lol. 45 is just not enough for me. Im checkingout godaddy.com right now


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

haha, yah tripod ain't that big, i guess you do need more space then, lol, hopefully you can get it resolved.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

You know you can now on freewebs use your pics from my photobucket account just when you do insert image go down to the photobucket option and sign into photobucket using that and find the pics you want


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah I do that but it doesnt work if your account is to full to had text lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

freewebs has .webs now and I got 100 mb. mine is new but I move pics around all day with no prob. Andy's right thow you should be able to load a pic in a new content box pretty fast. like 1 pic per content box. I just tried it and it flew. thats not to say that in time it wont act like yours is.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

you should be able to upgrade and keep your address if you stay at freewebs or .webs


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

see I only have 45mb why don't I have 100 lol?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

hehe I thought 100 was small. compared to GoPitbull and Game and Bully bred. just look around freewebs and try to figure out how to make a new website with the same address. mine only took a few hours to set up from the ground. I imagine it would be easy to move your content relatively fast


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I had actually 2 sites for my old site before I started using the html technically I have 4 site on freewebs ones a test site for my html codes and then i have an html site and the 2 site I used to run my old site when I used the templates just because you can only have a max of 20 pages. I never had a problem though before nor do I now. I kept my old template site up and going so that way I would still have it if I ever decided to change back. I would try and do like i did mine with 2 different sites like reddog said


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah MSK, your pretty smart. Ill have to remember that. I really hate codes though


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

now see that what im talking about but I suck at htmls I get it all screwed up and it comes out all funky lol. two sites huh how did you get them to work together? using links?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I had one site for my main pages like home female male breeding ect then I had one pic of each dog on my male and female page and linked their pics to a photo page which I made on the other site and linked a go back button at the bottom of each page.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

who said you cant teach an old dog new tricks. thanks MSK! Thats good stuff


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmfao now see mine is set up just like that so all I would really have to do is make a new site and move all my dogs info. Now see your awesome. Im giving you points for that one lol


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

did you use freewebs for both websites are did you use to different host


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

freewebs for both just named them midnightskykennels and midnightskykennels2


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

now see I come up with a bunch of great stuff but I never thought of that. Where has my mind been lol. I better get to work on it Thanks alot


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I use Kiosk.ws for hosting, and wordpress or joomla for design. Both have easy interfaces, wordpress allows you to make blogs, but you can expand it by making categories and pages etc. Joomla is kind of like photoshop for site design, no coding needed. I use Lynda.com to teach me how to use joomla and dreamweaver. 
Stay away from godaddy, register with namecheap. If you get any kind of complaint, even unfounded, godaddy can shut down your site, and refuse to transfer out your domain name. It only takes one jerkoff with a desire to screw you over to make a complaint. I also know people who do private hosting for reasonable prices, so pm me if you want me to give you contact info.


----------

